
FBI wants to monitor Facebook and Instagram for domestic threats in real time - clouddrover
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_74d428788a4d60823f909ebe4c0d3bd8
======
ConcernedCoder
Warning! Possibly unpopular opinion ahead: I want them to monitor Facebook and
Instagram for domestic threats in real time... I would really like that so
please do, and when you detect them, without abusing anyone's rights, please
go and arrest them quickly ( on legitimate charges with supporting evidence of
course ) BEFORE they shoot up churches, malls and walmarts.

~~~
t-writescode
What makes a phone call over a wireless carrier worthy of more protection that
a private text chat between two people?

(The former being protected by federal wiretapping laws that have been around
a looooong time)

~~~
positive_future
Well for one, the article never specified anything about private text chats
(unless I missed it?) so I think you're asking a misleading question. Most of
the article was about the US government/FBI looking to read public data, which
AFAIK has never been protected by wiretapping laws.

Additionally, something that is different is the scale. In the US, an activity
may be legal if done once but if done millions of times it may be illegal.
Here, there are many times more people plotting, discussing, and celebrating
terrorist events online than there are on traditional phone calls. Having
phone calls be traditionally 1-1 and private internet chats be 1-many, even
1-1000000 or 1 to 7000000000 if public, is a totally different beast. I'm not
sure there is any analogous previous laws, I think we need new laws.

------
olliej
They could also invest as much time investigating militias as they do mosques
- hell militias are more intrinsically dangerous than any mosque

~~~
beatgammit
I think it's interesting how much animosity there is between the military and
the militias. I personally think it makes sense to make a formal link between
them to build trust.

For example, the military could regulate the militias in exchange for access
to military equipment and a promised to join in officially declared wars under
federal command. I honestly don't know the particulars (i.e. what militias
would accept), but more formal ties with the government could ease tensions
with these groups that just want to defend the America they believe in. Some
groups obviously wouldn't accept, but that just makes it easier to tell who is
likely to cause problems.

I agree though, I'm not worried about mosques, I'm worried about extremists,
and extremists come from a all manner of backgrounds.

------
CarolShaw01
Does it matter really? They already do that, don't they?

~~~
germinalphrase
Perhaps it’s just a matter of degrees. Cooperation with inquiries is different
than mediating the pipeline.

